# error creating direct 3d



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i have a pc with windows xp operating system , i bought a game called EDIOS RESERVIOR DOGS ,n when i enter the game dvd after few seconds i get a msg "error creating direct3d" n i dont know what to do  can u plzzzzzz help me with my problem ????


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Please state your PC detailed specs, and the games recommended specs.


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i m using Windows XP professional 
1 GB RAM
160 GB HARD DISK
INTEL PENTIUM DUAL CORE INSIDE


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

GAME RECCOMENDS 
Pentium III 800 MHz, 512 MB RAM, graphic card 64MB (GeForce 3 or better), 2 GB HDD, Windows 2000/XP.


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

Can u plz help me now!!


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

what is your graphic card specs?


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

go to run and type "dxdiag"


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

I have directx 9.0b (4.09.0000.0903) systym model 945gct- m2
i have graphix card of 129 mb memory


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

type dxdiag in run
from start, run and type it
then when the report is fully generated save it from the button down in the window post it


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/24/2009, 17:49:26
Machine name: XYZ-597E39F2F4E
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2, v.2096 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rc1.040311-2315)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: 945GCT-M2
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1016MB RAM
Page File: 318MB used, 2127MB available
Windows Dir: C:\windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0903)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2096 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: The file sthda.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_02
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4785 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/25/2007 19:58:52, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 2/25/2007 19:59:10, 5700096 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-1861-3906A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0x26331019
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SigmaTel Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7682&SUBSYS_10192633&REV_1036
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: sthda.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.5511.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 5/6/2007 01:12:00, 1222840 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: SigmaTel
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 44100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SigmaTel Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: sthda.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.5511.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/6/2007 01:12:00, 1222840 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\windows\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SigmaTel Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HID-compliant consumer control device
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1267, 0x0103
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HID-compliant device
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1267, 0x0103
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1267, 0x0103
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 3/12/2004 00:44:24, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/11/2004 22:44:20, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 3/12/2004 02:23:58, 40712 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/11/2004 22:44:20, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x15CA, 0x00C3
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/12/2004 00:28:58, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 3/12/2004 02:23:58, 40712 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/12/2004 00:28:58, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2096)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2096)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: BROADBAND - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Age of Empires (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires.Exe (<File Missing>)
Motocross Madness 2 Trial (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: mcm2.exe (20.13.0004.3001)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 2.1 GB
Total Space: 19.1 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3160215AS

Drive: D:
Free Space: 14.3 GB
Total Space: 28.6 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3160215AS

Drive: E:
Free Space: 38.5 GB
Total Space: 47.7 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3160215AS

Drive: F:
Free Space: 32.3 GB
Total Space: 57.2 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3160215AS

Drive: G:
Model: MOSER BAER DH-20A4P
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/11/2004 22:46:28, 49536 bytes

Drive: H:
Model: Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/11/2004 22:46:28, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:46:14, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:46:20, 95488 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:54, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 142848 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:18:42, 7168 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:52, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 142848 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:52, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 142848 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:52, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 142848 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:52, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 142848 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:53:56, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:46:14, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/12/2004 00:46:20, 95488 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_26331019&REV_02\3&11583659&0&10
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 19:59:10, 5700096 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 19:58:52, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 19:58:46, 149504 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 19:58:32, 1612576 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 19:59:40, 2555904 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 12/19/2007 08:31:06, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 12/19/2007 10:52:48, 26992 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:30, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:48, 47616 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:46, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:34:04, 200704 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:34:04, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:35:34, 528384 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:26, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:56, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:34:28, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:40, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:34:28, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:16, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:56, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:40:58, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:40:58, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:00, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:00, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:00, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:36:52, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:02, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:02, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:02, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:02, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:02, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:04, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:04, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:04, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:04, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:04, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:06, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:06, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:06, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:06, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:06, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:06, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:08, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:00, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:00, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:02, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4906 (English), 12/19/2007 08:41:08, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:56, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:33:58, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:58:12, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4785 (English), 2/25/2007 18:59:48, 450560 bytes
Driver: C:\windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v4785.dll, 2/25/2007 20:34:34, 204800 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2096 (English), 3/11/2004 22:54:34, 67840 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_81391019&REV_10\4&CF81C54&0&28F0
Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 5.663.1212.2006 (English), 12/14/2006 00:44:06, 85120 bytes

Name: D347PRT SCSI Controller
Device ID: PCI\D347PRT\0000
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:38 265216 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:38 26112 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:38 1175552 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:38 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:38 1614336 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:38 825856 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 227840 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 23040 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 56832 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:58 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:58 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:17:40 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:17:40 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:58 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 34816 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:19:10 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:28:58 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 360960 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 18944 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 1875968 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4035.0000 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:44 1024000 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:56 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:36 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:44 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:19:10 148480 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:46 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:40 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3133 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:50 237568 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:50 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:50 278528 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:50 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:50 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/11/2004 22:06:12 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:50 1262592 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:52 246302 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:48 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 01:13:24 140288 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 02:19:10 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 02:18:42 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:53:18 48512 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:44:38 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:44:40 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:44:40 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:28:58 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:19:10 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:48 1450496 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:19:10 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:28:58 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2096 English Final Retail 3/12/2004 00:18:56 50688 bytes


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
Emuzed AMR-NB Decoder-DMO,0x00600000,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Emuzed AMR-WB Decoder-DMO,0x00600000,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Emuzed AMR/3GPP/MP4/MP3 Multiplexer-Filter,0x00200000,1,0,EzdMP4MuxFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0002
Emuzed MP3 Source/Decoder Filter,0x00400000,0,1,EmzMP3SourceFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0003.0036
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Emuzed AMR/QCP/3GPP/MP4/3G2 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,EmzMp4Source.dll,2.00.0000.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3613
Roxio MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,RX_19.tmp,
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2096
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2731
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Dump,0x00200000,1,0,write.ax,
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0006
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2096
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wav.ax,
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2122
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4528
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1424
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6929
Emuzed AAC/AAC+ Decoder TFilter,0x00800000,1,1,EmzAACDecFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1524
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1803
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2096
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Emuzed MP4SP/H263 Video Decoder-Filter,0x00800003,1,1,EmzDecMP4_H263.dll,2.00.0000.0000
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0006
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2096
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0006
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,6.00.0000.3614
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.2515
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2096
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
Emuzed H264 Video Decoder-Filter,0x00800000,1,1,EzdH264DecTFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0001
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.3229
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame.ax,
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,1.01.0007.0011
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2096
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2096
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3133
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0006
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,1.01.0007.0011
NeroDigital Parser,0x00600000,0,4,NDParser.ax,2.00.0000.0003
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3421
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0006
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4012.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.1524
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2096
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2096
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2096

Video Compressors:
Emuzed H263 Video Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Emuzed H.264 Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
Emuzed MPEG-4 SP Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096

Audio Compressors:
Emuzed GSM AMR-NB Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
Emuzed GSM AMR-WB Encoder DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Emuzed MP3 Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
Emuzed AAC Encoder-DMO,0x00200000,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096

Audio Capture Sources:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2096

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2096

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2096

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2096
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2096

Audio Renderers:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096
DirectSound: SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2096

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,8,2,,5.03.2600.2096


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

so is that all or u want sumthing else


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

go to the following website 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!
click download for the first one
after you download, make sure no program running, then extract the contents to a folder, install it, after installation ends, your PC will restart.
Note: be patient while installing.
after it's installed post back


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

ok thx but can u tell me how to install DirectX 9.0c over DirectX 9.0b


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i have done install that driver now tell me what to do


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

can u rply fast????


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

from the dxdiag go to display tab, and perform check or test.
(i do not know what is the word exactly, but do all the tests on this tab)
re-post back with the results


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

tell me the test results


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

did you do the tests?


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

No problems found.
DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

Is that u wanted ??


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, know try and run the game


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

its still giving the same Error msg


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

plz write exactly what does appear in dialog, even title, and when does this happen exactly?


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess that this problem is not new, it occurs from the first time you tried the game. Am i right?


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

ya u r right 
so do u have some solution to that problem


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

The game minimum requirments say that it needs at least Geforce 5500 GT from Nvidia. Your graphic card is a built in from intel. All of Intel's graphic cards are weak and aren't engineered for intensive gaming, they are made for office or home use not for intense 3D games. So your graphic card can't draw such 3D pictures correctly with no issues which is the reason why it say 3D error. If you want to buy a new video card then i can help you in telling you where to go.
Is your PC a laptop, or a desktop?


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i have a desktop 
how much would i cost buying a graphic card????????


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

wait i shall google that for you. In which country do you live?


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i live in India


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

I do not know prices levels in India. Go down to the nearest hardware store and ask for Nvidia graphic cards. If you want to keep up with future games and prevent re-buying a card in future, then ask for Geforce 9000 series, however if you want it for cheaper ask for Geforce 8000 series. Make sure that the retailer checks if you have enough ram for it to work, tell him about your Intel's built-in graphic card and he will help you. If you have no experience in adding hardware then let the store do everything for you, even installing the driver.
If you have any further questions i am always there.
Good Luck, hope that i helped


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

ya u have helped me a lot 
I asked u that how do u i update DirectX 9.0b to DirectX 9.0c???
can u tell me about that ?????


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Go to the following website and download it:
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html
Even with that patch of Direct x the game won't run because you have a weak graphic card, but it rarely fixes your issue.


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i have DirectX 9.0b and i have to update it to DirectX9.0c how do i do that?


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Download from the above link that i have wrote
run the setup with nothing running in the background


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the link once more
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html


----------



## ddkakani (Apr 23, 2009)

i have done that but my Directx is not updating to 9.0c


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

So you try and install it, but it doesn't install?
What is the error dialogue that makes you think that it doesn't install?


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Now please install it from the link that i gave you. Then type dxdiag in run. Then save the report, and post the part which only shows 
"System Information" as the title; it is usually the first thing in the report.


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey,
i have just did a Google search, and it turns out that your graphic card isn't compatible with DirectX9.0c, the problem is probably in the 3D engine which your graphic card doesn't support. 
You were not able to install DX9.0c because there is no graphic cards installed on your PC which are compatible with 9.0c.
So as i have told you previously the only available solution is buying a new graphic card.
Believe me, if there was any other solution i would have told you.


----------

